# What ''sharks'' could I put in a 25 gallon?



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I dont mean an actual shark like a ocean white tip or hammer head or thresher shark (although I would LOVE to keep them). I know about bala, red tailed and rainbow sharks but they get to big for my tank. What other shraks species could I put in? If they are not any, what are other aggressive species I could put in?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You could put some shark stickers on the tank, but other than that the tank is just not big enough for any shark.

Aggressive fish generally need large tanks. A convict cichlid would be the most aggressive fish I can think of that is suitable for your tank size.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Okay, are dwarf puffers considered aggressive? Even if they not ill probably get four


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Oops! posted that with out finishig it. Fail
Four DPs in planted tank is fine, right?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

In a 25 gallon tank. 4 DPs are fine as long as you go with 1 male and 3 females. Also yes they can be aggressive fish. When I.first got mine I picked up 5 for my tank. 2 males and 3 females. In the bag from the store during the trip home one male torn the other males tail fin almost off. There was a little section left and the fish didn't recover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

